# Hardware for grand coho



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

For the many years of river fishing I’ve caught a good amount of coho but mostly don’t target them. I’m looking for some go to colors and or sizes of spinners to use. Seems like I’ve caught a decent amount on tots to, any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Spinners are a good choice. Orange and chartreuse being top producers, plain silver Mepps are also good. I always went with a size 4, dirty water maybe a 5. Size 3 in low clear water. Cleos are also a good lure. Fire tiger Rapalas will take some fish as well. Waxworms on a jig under a bobber will also produce.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

I was going to say, I've never gone wrong with a K.O. in Green, Orange, and deff a green or blue glo at night.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Copper spins, pink spins, gold w/green spins. Those are my go to's. I tie all mine in size 4 or 5. I have caught fish on smaller ones but most come on 4 and 5s.. gl

Burgundy


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I might b breaking a rule (not sure ) get on top of bridge st. dam ( first dam down from big dam) stand on east side of break in dam, cast up stream (i like #3 copper color spinner) coho's on every cast, when there running,,, or do what i do now,go to one of the many spots i know of, where the fish r coming through on there way up stream, cast that spinner upstream (just like the old days a ho on every cast, if there moving thru, fast n furious, good luck go gitun


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

#3 spinner in pink


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

Trout King said:


> #3 spinner in pink


Just curious...when you guys mention the color of the spinner, is that the color of the body, blade, or both?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

TreeDizzle said:


> Just curious...when you guys mention the color of the spinner, is that the color of the body, blade, or both?


I usually am referring to body. You can also put some colors on the blade with stickers/tape.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

TreeDizzle said:


> Just curious...when you guys mention the color of the spinner, is that the color of the body, blade, or both?


 i'm referring to blade color


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

# 5 in brass or silver blade(sometimes nickel),whatever color is fashionable at the time.like T.K said you can change the blades with a lil tape,on the inside or outside of the blade.

.the hooks can be dressed up with plastic sleeves,squids(ask burgundy), yarn etc if you make your own.store bought spinners have some dressing,but you could still slip a lil yarn in the split ring,it changes the spinners action.think the squid slid over the lead are a good idea.they look great and probably inspire primal reactions from ocean going transplants.twisted them last year and don't have pics tho.online they are about 5 to 10 bucks for each spinner..:lol:the main problem with that is you don't want to lose one so they are not fished properly.







  








spinners2




__
slowpaya


__
Feb 3, 2013







if its not throbbing its not working.these are a few of the things I twisted up 1 night.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice thanks for some pictures! Have you ever used a arttic spinner? I like the action of the rubber.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

nighttime said:


> Nice thanks for some pictures! Have you ever used a arttic spinner? I like the action of the rubber.
> View attachment 330359


Very popular up north for kings. I personally haven't used them for hos. I prefer to tie my own now as I can create whatever combos I want. I did tie up some small squids last year and I did pretty good on them. If i can find a pic I will post it.. gl
Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

slowpaya said:


> # 5 in brass or silver blade(sometimes nickel),whatever color is fashionable at the time.like T.K said you can change the blades with a lil tape,on the inside or outside of the blade.
> 
> .the hooks can be dressed up with plastic sleeves,squids(ask burgundy), yarn etc if you make your own.store bought spinners have some dressing,but you could still slip a lil yarn in the split ring,it changes the spinners action.think the squid slid over the lead are a good idea.they look great and probably inspire primal reactions from ocean going transplants.twisted them last year and don't have pics tho.online they are about 5 to 10 bucks for each spinner..:lol:the main problem with that is you don't want to lose one so they are not fished properly.
> 
> ...


Bro, those look great.. Nice job


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't find squids, but here's some of mine


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

F


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fisk_tree_0022




__
slowpaya


__
Jan 14, 2013




first in da boat









  








fish_0102




__
slowpaya


__
Sep 19, 2013


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I luv hos on the grand, soooo much fun. Not sure I'm gonna make it out there this year though.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Someday I’ll buy some parts and make a stash, as I enjoy making fishing stuff of that sort. Probably purchase some for the time being and maybe jazz a couple up with tape and etc.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> here's





Mr Burgundy said:


> Can't find squids, but here's some of mine


I see you use Siwash hooks on some of your spinners. What size hook do you use on#3 and 4 spinners? I am thinking of replacing my trouble hooks on my spinners to siwash hooks, do you like single hooks better then trouble hooks?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't remember the size. Seems like I get a better hookset most of the time.


----------

